

Show HN: (Beta) tool to quantify one's blue&black/white&gold "dress" level - nni
http://learnforeverlearn.com/dresslevel/

======
nni
A few notes on this (with the app embedded on the page) : More than a Meming?
The Color of a Dress, an Interactive Tool, and Our Interpretation of Reality -
at [http://www.nowherenearithaca.com/2015/03/more-than-meming-
co...](http://www.nowherenearithaca.com/2015/03/more-than-meming-color-of-
dress-and-our.html)

------
nni
Note: this blue&black vs. white&gold dress "illusion" (and probably quickly
fading meme) is fascinating to me because it highlights how we might be
interpreting reality differently without even knowing it.

The beta tool just provides an (imperfect) way to try to quantify where one
might be on the scale of being a blue&black or white&gold - and I think it is
a scale because I have read how some people even looking at the original image
might have it flip back and forth.

